# Chargeur Compatible PowerBook G4 Titanium



## macboy (28 Février 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,
après une recherche je n'ai pas trouvé des informations sur les chargeurs compatibles.

Avez-vous des modèles à conseiller ?
Modèle 1 Copie Conforme

Modèle 2 : moins design

avez-vous des conseils ?

merci d'avance
Bohor


----------



## christophe2312 (1 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir,
Se sont des copies donc apres ce n est qu une histoire de "gout",car impossible de savoir si ces chargeur sont vraiment fiable dans le temps?


----------



## macboy (2 Mars 2011)

christophe2312 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Se sont des copies donc apres ce n est qu une histoire de "gout",car impossible de savoir si ces chargeur sont vraiment fiable dans le temps?


 
c'est  bien ce que je pensais : ce sont des copies... mais que valent elles dans le temps ??

bon je vais acheter et je vous ferai un retour dans le temps !!

+
bohor


----------



## macboy (10 Mars 2011)

je me réponds à moi même
j'ai acheté http://www.macway.com/fr/product/34...-powerbook-g4-ibook-g3-dual-usb-ibook-g4.html

ça marche très bien , même si le connecteur fait mon résistant que l&#8217;orignal (je l'ai reçu un peu aplati, j'ai du le remettre rond !!)

voili voilou
+


----------

